# What to do with brisket trimmings?



## ryanmn (Apr 2, 2017)

When I trim a brisket I typically throw away the trimmings. Does anyone have suggestions on what to do with the fat trimmings or pieces of meat?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 2, 2017)

I put them on the rack above the brisket so as they render they drip on and baste the brisket.













10-8-16 5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Apr 2, 2017


















10-8-16 7.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Apr 2, 2017






Hope this helps!

Al


----------



## 1967robg (Apr 2, 2017)

I put it in the freezer and use it for sausage.


----------



## wild west (Apr 2, 2017)

1967RobG said:


> I put it in the freezer and use it for sausage.


same here. I save trim from everything for sausage unless it's silverskin or the coarse jelly like fat


----------



## travisty (May 23, 2017)

Been looking for some uses myself. I've only kept the trimmings from my most recent cook. Also started saving the trimmings from my other cooks like ribs and butts.

I don't make sausage, so I was hoping to find something else. I do grind my own burgers, so perhaps ill use the trimmings for that, or maybe ill just have to take up sausage making. I've tried the basting trimmings like Al mentioned, but I hadn't noticed a difference on those cooks, though admittedly I didn't have the nice little racks like Al is using there, and only poked holes into the bottom of a tin pan, so that may not have afforded a very good even dripping.  I also now cook with a single rack UDS.

Any other suggestions from the community?


----------



## shyzabrau (May 23, 2017)

Even if you don't stuff your sausage, you can still make sausage patties. Everyone seems to love the basic breakfast sausage. You can also use some of that sausage for making fatties.


----------



## travisty (May 23, 2017)

Shyzabrau said:


> Even if you don't stuff your sausage, you can still make sausage patties. Everyone seems to love the basic breakfast sausage. You can also use some of that sausage for making fatties.


Very good points! I didn't even almost think of that. Great suggestions and much appreciated.


----------



## kam59 (May 23, 2017)

Fat is thrown away the meat becomes chile at a later date. We only cook flats at competitions so I am trimming a 19 # prime down to about 7 lbs. so there is a lot of point and flat meat left over. If we are cooking for home we cook whole packers with minimal trimming as in just hard fat so only that gets trashed.


----------

